# RX 5700 XT mit 480W beQuiet Straight Power E9???



## HTF-k33pEr (19. September 2019)

Hallo Leute, 

ich will mir ein Update der Graka gönnen, aktuell ist eine GTX 1060 6GB verbaut und geplant ist ein Update mit der Sapphire Pulse RX 5700 XT.
Doch leider hab ich bedenken, dass das Netzteil dafür zu wenig ist?

Wie im Titel zu lesen hab ich ein beQuiet Straight Power E9 480W verbaut. 

Desweiteren werkelt ein AMD Ryzen 5 2600, eine 256 GB SSD, 3 weitere HDD-Festplatten und 3 Gehäuse Lüfter.

Hat von euch jemand ne Idee, ob das so in der neuen Konstellation laufen würde, oder ob ich definitiv ein neues Netzteil benötige?

Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Lordac (19. September 2019)

Servus Johannes und Willkommen im Forum!

Dein Netzteil hat grundsätzlich genug Leistung, da es aber schon relativ alt ist, solltest du es gegen das Pure Power 11 500W / CM 500W, oder Straight Power 11 550W  tauschen.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich die PowerColor Red Devil nehmen *klick*, die Sapphire Pulse finde ich bei der XT nicht so gut *klack*.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Omen_IT (19. September 2019)

PSU CAL Power Supply calculator - calc for silent PSUs from be quiet!

Ich würd mir auch was neues holen min 550



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Berge_ (19. September 2019)

Das E9 ist schon recht alt

Wäre die Konfiguration aus dem Forum hätte man dir damals geraten spätestens mit der nächsten GPU auch das Netzteil zu tauschen ^^

hier eine Liste mit empfehlenswerten Netzteilen, und ja 500W reichen vollkommen 

Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W ATX 2.4, BitFenix Whisper M 550W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Prime Ultra Gold 550W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4,


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. September 2019)

Fractal Design Ion+ 560P 560W Platinum ab €' '104,89 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HTF-k33pEr (19. September 2019)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Nur leider nicht die die ich hören wollte. ;-P 
Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass ich sowas auch neu dazu brauch. 
Muss das Budget leider doch noch erweitert werden. 
Denk dann wird es entweder be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600W oder be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W. 
Wobei ich dann schon zum 600W tendier um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. 

@Lordac
Danke für den Typ mit der Red Devil. Die ist schon nochmal ne andere Hausmarke, aber für den Mehrpreis, dass die kostet hol ich mir lieber das Netzteil. Ich denk die Sapphire reicht schon insgesamt aus.


----------



## Lordac (19. September 2019)

Servus,

beim Netzteil reichen 500 Watt, auf das Kabelmanagement ist man auch nicht zwingend angewiesen. Du kannst aber natürlich das 600er nehmen, wenn du dich damit wohler fühlst!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2019)

HTF-k33pEr schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ne Idee, ob das so in der neuen Konstellation laufen würde, oder ob ich definitiv ein neues Netzteil benötige?



Laufen wird es. Aber das E9 ist technisch schon altbacken. Ein neues, modernes Netzteil könnte daher nicht schaden.


----------



## gangville (23. September 2019)

ich hatte auch meine bedenken, als ich die schachtel meiner radeon 5700 XT Nitro+ gesehen habe. da stand 600W und ich dachte, dass mein 500W straight power 10 auch nicht ausreicht.


----------



## markus1612 (23. September 2019)

gangville schrieb:


> ich hatte auch meine bedenken, als ich die schachtel meiner radeon 5700 XT Nitro+ gesehen habe. da stand 600W und ich dachte, dass mein 500W straight power 10 auch nicht ausreicht.


Dass die Angabe nix aussagt, ist ja schon ewig bekannt.


----------



## facehugger (23. September 2019)

Dein E9 ist zwar nicht mehr das frischeste Netzteil, aber auch beileibe kein “Chinaböller“. Ich würds mit der 5700 XT probieren...

Wenn es ein Thermaltake Hamburch wäre, aber so

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2019)

HTF-k33pEr schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Nur leider nicht die die ich hören wollte. ;-P


Es spricht nichts dagegen, das Netzteil zu nutzen. Es hat alle Schutzschaltungen.
Nimm es und teste. Sollte es widererwarten zu Blue Screens kommen, kannst
Du immer noch ein  neues kaufen.


----------



## gangville (24. September 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Dass die Angabe nix aussagt, ist ja schon ewig bekannt.



wo kann man das nachlesen? und welche technischen gründe hat man dafür?
ich meine viele kaufen sich ja trotzdem einen 600W netzteil.
da hab ich wohl was verpasst.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2019)

gangville schrieb:


> wo kann man das nachlesen? und welche technischen gründe hat man dafür?
> ich meine viele kaufen sich ja trotzdem einen 600W netzteil.
> da hab ich wohl was verpasst.



Die Hersteller schreiben immer so hohe Watt Zahlen auf den Karton, weil sie nicht wissen, welches Netzteil du hast. Und damit die Karte dann auch mit dem billigen 25€ Netzteil läuft, kommt einfach eine hohe Zahl drauf und fertig.


----------



## Honkalonka78 (1. Juni 2020)

Hab das gleiche Netzteil und ne RX 5700 verbaut, im Betrieb 0 Probleme. 
Nur beim Booten im Kaltzustand (also Rechner war einige Stunden komplett vom Netz getrennt) hat der Rechner manchmal Probleme Hochzufahren und das Bios hängt bei der Initialisierung. Mehrmaliger Reset und irgendwann gehts.
Oder hab ich ne Montags 5700 erwischt?
Kennt jemand das Problem?

Werde mir mal ein neues E11 gönnen und gucken ob das Problem dann weg ist. 6 Jahre hat das E9 gute Dienste geleistet, wird sicherlich in nem kleineren 2. Rechner noch weiter genutzt.


----------



## El-Pucki (1. Juni 2020)

Hi 

Ich hatte fast genau das gleiche Setup. Eine 5700 XT und das 480W E9 und ein Ryzen 5 3600. Das Netzteil hatte das ohne Probleme geschafft und die Grafikkarte zog max 240W unter Vollast. Mittlerweile habe ich aber auf ein neues Netzteil gewechselt. Ich weiß nicht, was passieren kann aber ich denke, es wird hier nicht ohne Grund zu einem neuen Netzteil geraten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2020)

HTF-k33pEr schrieb:


> Wie im Titel zu lesen hab ich ein beQuiet Straight Power E9 480W verbaut.


Probier es doch einfach aus. Das Netzteil hat aller Schutzschaltungen und es wird nix kaputt gehen.

Es ist alt, die Spannungsregelung ist nicht die beste, aber was soll es. Das wird funktionieren und
wenn nicht, dannst Du zuerst das Powerlimit der Grafikkarte reduzieren und im zweiten Schritt
etwas neues kaufen


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2020)

Leider hat das Netzteil aber keine Schutzschaltungen gegen seine Gruppenregulierung. Im Worst-Case kann das durchaus ein S-ATA Gerät töten wenn die 3,3V und 5V anfangen parallel zu den schnellen Lastwechseln auf 12V(welche sowohl die geplante CPU wie auch GPU definitiv erzeugen) Unsinn zu machen.


----------

